# Green Maxima Clam?



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

So I was lucky enough to come across this gem recently and I thought I should share it given the rarity. I am still torn as to if I can keep it as I am moving in a few months. I also found this "orange" one...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very cool. I wonder if the orange will darken to gold/tan eventually.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! Would love to have a clam and those are of course much different than I have seen in the past.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tristan said:


> I am still torn as to if I can keep it as I am moving in a few months..


I'm curious, why would moving prevent you from keeping it? Are clams sensitive to changes or is it a space thing?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

fury165 said:


> I'm curious, why would moving prevent you from keeping it? Are clams sensitive to changes or is it a space thing?


The lack of aquarium would hinder me from being able to keep it/them


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep them. Of course....this advice is also coming from an individual that doesn't even have an aquarium currently.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tristan said:


> The lack of aquarium would hinder me from being able to keep it/them


Pfft.. A hard core guy like you gonna let a little thing of being tankless stop you?? I know a guy who has all kinds of uber stuff and he doesn't even have a tank!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Keep them. Of course....this advice is also coming from an individual that doesn't even have an aquarium currently.....


...and here he is


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I don't know what I'll do with all my sticks... maybe I will start a store so I can store everything...or just store it with reds


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Or you can sell the green one to me, one less clam for you to worry


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Where do you find these nicely colored clams?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

damn!!  wouldnt mind getting my hands on eitherr one of these beauties!


----------

